# who has the longest tongue



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

after S-dogs suggestion i decide to make a tread.Come on Julies,Bama....
Post the proof: here is one of Honeys.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's mine, lol


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL... LOVE IT! 

My Simon is in the running here too.. I just have to find a good one. Even our vet said, "OH MY! What a long tongue you have!" Sheesh!!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

moverking said:


> Here's mine, lol


dang,what you been leaking?


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

These are great! I've gotta find a Chessie pic. I didn't think she would ever grow into that tongue, and it's still big!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a good submission for Bailey - but it's not in my photobucket, so I will have to post it when I get home!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

here is one of chloe


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Here's Finn's*

Here is one from Finn's Gotcha Day. There are longer versions but I never have the camera around when the tongue's dragging the ground


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*Rub-a-dub-dub
Three tongues in a tub!










Jules and his happy tongue...










Jules and his 'focus' tongue...










Jules and his lazy tongue...










Jules and his REALLY lazy tongue...










And just a cute Jazzy tongue...







*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's Sammy's submission haha


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Definitely not the longest...... but for "_*on the run"*_ category Riley could be considered.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Definitely not the longest...... but for "_*on the run"*_ category Riley could be considered.


Love it! Doncha just wonder how they keep from biting them when they run with them dangling like that!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is Bailey's submission. She even has some foam going.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

haha what a great thread! Some excellent contenders here!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: ... these are cracking me up!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ooh, Jersey wants to play!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is mine!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Ooh, Jersey wants to play!


Well...... I think Jersey has just moved into *first* place!:yes: Way to go Jersey!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think Bailey has the longest tongue!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

It's not MY dog, but Gary and I were going through the funny dog pictures on here and we came across this:










It was originally posted by "Banner" but it looks like they haven't been on since like February. 

Angel's tongue is SO LONG!!


----------



## fbama73 (Jul 19, 2009)

OK, Trixie has to play this one.


----------



## Bogey1455 (Dec 15, 2008)

maybe not long...but just overall big!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

looking at some of these photos doesnt it make you think how they get some of those tongues back into their mouths lol


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

these are funny.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am astounded at the length and size of some of these tongues (all the better to kiss you with, said the wolf)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I am cracking up at these pics...

We need to create a *"HUMUNGA-TONGUE"* award, lololol


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

:--crazy:these are awesome pictures and quite amazing!!


----------



## Juliesanchez05 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Reviving an old thread to brag on my boy. Let’s see those silly tongues!


----------

